# Windows 7 - What is Going to be Changed in This OS?



## Worried From Bugs (Nov 29, 2008)

*Source: Tweaking Windows*


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 29, 2008)

wtfbbq?


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Nov 29, 2008)

what, i do not understand..


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 29, 2008)

wats tht? those screens are old.. no description?????


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2008)

FYI, the major visible change in win 7 is the new taskbar a.k.a superbar.


----------



## Sathish (Nov 29, 2008)

i think, win7 replace FAT/NTFS file system to WFS


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

superbar sounds lol


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 29, 2008)

Vim Bar sounds better


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh God not another screen shot thread.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2008)

wait a minute!! where is the original Win7 Taskbar?


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2008)

^^ The super bar is not enabled by default in the build given at PDC and the one that is leaked. It's enabled in later builds.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 29, 2008)

That Control Panel looks very complicated


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2008)

^^ That's because the window is showing "All Control Panel Items" which is an option in Control Panel, else it is the CP same as in Vista with categories.


----------



## x3060 (Nov 30, 2008)

looks like vista to me...any updates ?, major  changes ?


----------



## iMav (Nov 30, 2008)

Windows 7 - 3 Features That Are Music To Ears

7 Less Known Facts About Windows 7


----------



## nix (Nov 30, 2008)

i really have not many hopes from this OS.. itsnot going to be a complete overhaul. its only going to be slightly better than vista and bit faster...


----------



## satyamy (Nov 30, 2008)

take a look at this
*www.chotocheeta.com/2008/11/06/quick-look-at-windows-7-hardware-performance-requirements/


----------



## cynosure (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like windows vista to me. 
Since I am still using windows XP, I plan to jump straightway to windows 7.


----------



## x3060 (Nov 30, 2008)

nice blog chotocheeta


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> lol, win7 with vista start bar ! lol again, wallpaper showing build lol again photo shop effects in install dialogues lol three very bad title



My sincere request. Please don't post useless comments without actually testing the OS.

You have no idea how stable and rock solid Win7 is (even in beta). I have tested it on two configs and choto tested it on host of computers and all of us find it to be extremely stable and fast, better at mem utilization.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 30, 2008)

When ir windows 7 officially releasing?


----------



## hsr (Dec 1, 2008)

@ desi, one of my cousin's friend, who tested the same was telling me that the Win7 was loaded up with many aesthetics and a person will need good resources to run it. also he tells me that the taskbar is changes to a 75% transparent block where you get some shake like thing to minimize and also the win areo style is used in the release. he also quoted that win 7 will almost be as costly as 5-6K for a box, BTW those comments are useless, i know and my apologies, post deleted. please tell about getting a beta version of it. is it out for public?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2008)

^^win7 is good at aesthetics but since it manages resources in a better way than Vista, you do not need a powerful rig. Mine is a 3yr old single core rig that runs well and you should check the config's that Choto tested on.

The superbar does lot more than transparency. YOu need to feel it to know it.

I think you can download the build using rapidshare or torrents. 

Though Aero is used in win7,it looks lighter than that in Vista. Looks as if Winxp's explorer is injected into Vista's aero.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 4, 2008)

Not upgrading my os even if win7 is released. Will wait for dx11

Good job.


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 6, 2008)

paint looks good, dont know about functionality.
coz office 07 is a big mess

better i'll stay with Ubuntu and XP dual boot


----------



## satyamy (Dec 6, 2008)

desiibond;1005782I think you can download the build using rapidshare or torrents. [/quote said:
			
		

> Do you mean illegal Copy ?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 6, 2008)

Wait for one month for Public Beta if you want a copy from MS.

I don't think it is illegal. I got 30 day trial period, which means I can use it for 30 days. If I crack it to work forever, that is illegal.


----------



## iMav (Dec 6, 2008)

Vishal Patil said:


> coz office 07 is a big mess


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 6, 2008)

Probably he prefer "Notepad" as his "Office Suite".. lol


----------



## j_h (Dec 7, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Vim Bar sounds better


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 7, 2008)

even notepad is better than office 2007.
other options are open-office 3, office XP n 2003, but not 2007.
wastage of resources and time for navigation, poor shortcuts...


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 7, 2008)

^dude office 07 is the best version released by ms


----------



## iMav (Dec 7, 2008)

Vishal Patil said:


> wastage of resources and time for navigation, poor shortcuts...


‘Scout’ Office 2007 Commands


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 7, 2008)

First, I'd ignore new troll.
second, stop advertising your blog in every other thread..


----------



## iMav (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry.  Can't help it if the content on my blog is that good.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 7, 2008)

^amitava82.. u a new mod, eh? 



anyways, I don't think public beta will be available so soon... though i'm eager to try it. havnt used vista much... lets see if Windows 7 can impress me w/o having any vista-experience ..


----------



## perichiappan (Dec 8, 2008)

i thing so its like vista only
any thing special like security,etc ???


----------



## hsr (Dec 8, 2008)

im currently downloading the package via torrent and it is about 2.32gb guys am i having the right thing?


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ Is that strictly legal?


----------



## hsr (Dec 8, 2008)

i dunno but i got it via *GOOGLE* !


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ There is a more popular copy... a 2.7 GB one...


----------



## nix (Dec 12, 2008)

i hope win 7 is going to be lite on the system.. that is all i want. along with security. even now , with the latest updates and XP SP3, viruses from my friends pen drive still go unnoticed. even the latest updates on the best free AV aint working...


----------



## nirjhar (Mar 14, 2009)

why we chane win vist to win 07.can any one explan?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Bcoz Windows Vista sucks and Windows 7 rocks...
(dont wish to flame, but at least I feel like this...)

I suggest you try the Beta yourself, I'm sure you'll like it...


----------



## lalitnagda (Mar 19, 2009)

Guys,
I have been using windows 7 64 bit edition on 2 computers, one is a pretty old pc and one is fairly new.

My experience, so far has been good, the memory management is a lot improved, user interface is also nice. 

in one of my pc it shows an ! mark for APCI and i am not able to find the driver for my tv tuner card. 

over all i guess is a lot better and improved.

thanks


----------



## soul_reaver (Mar 19, 2009)

i dont hav torrent or rapidshare allowed in my office... n i want to download it here... ne links were i can get it frm.. wanna try it on my new rig..


----------



## desiibond (Mar 19, 2009)

wait till official release and download directly from MS's site and you will get legit copy.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 19, 2009)

desiibond said:


> wait till official release and download directly from MS's site and you will get legit copy.



What are you telling!! The beta version was distributed 2 months ago by Microsoft but now it stopped distributing. Keep on waiting to download the beta of the next operating
system after Win7.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ after beta, there is somthing called RC1 (release candidate 1) which is going to be made available in first week of April.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ Oh I thought you are talking of the beta. I didn't know of RC1


----------



## @jitendra (Mar 26, 2009)

I have been using Windows 7 since January, and I found this operating sysetem rocking than any other OS in the market, Better than Vista, Even on 512 MB of RAm it runs very smoothly. It has Directx 11 for better graphics, Windows Media player 12, New Aero interface, Faster than any previous versions of the Windows.

I liked it ....its really cool OS everyone should try it...........


----------



## desiibond (Mar 26, 2009)

Dx11??


----------



## yippee (Mar 26, 2009)

Did they still have that NSA backdoor that was in vista? or did they update it to something better?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 26, 2009)

Windows Media Player 12?? Is it released??


----------



## desiibond (Mar 26, 2009)

^^no. it's exclusive for win7 I think


----------



## @jitendra (Mar 30, 2009)

yes, DirectX11 is available in Windows7 you can check it by using the command typing into the run box "dxdiag" it asks to show information about current directx installed on system....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
yes, DirectX11 is available in Windows7 you can check it by using the command typing into the _run box_ *dxdiag* it asks to show information about current directx installed on system....


----------



## fabler (Mar 30, 2009)

To see whats new coming in windows 7. see its Engineering blog. Windows 7 Engineering


----------



## amol48 (Apr 4, 2009)

Just installed Windows 7 Ultimate RC1 on my Studio 15. Takes up much less space than Vista and is surely resource friendly. However, there isn't anything different than vista for an *average* user.


----------

